# Fresh ZHP piics



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Fresh ZHP pics*

Did the full PC treatment yesterday and a carnuba paste overlay on the flat sections this morning  Here are the results and a few of the new M pedal :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Some more of the pics :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Lookin good Doc:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Excellent job, Phil. :thumbup: 

Great shine you have there. 

The dead pedal is :str8pimpi


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Excellent job, Phil. :thumbup:
> 
> Great shine you have there.
> 
> The dead pedal is :str8pimpi


Thanks 

The trunk shot is my favorite, it was micro-scratch hell up to yesterday :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

That foot rest has to give you an extra 6 hp at least. :dunno: 

 Looking good! I hope that your back does not HURT too much.

:bigpimp: 


-


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> That foot rest has to give you an extra 6 hp at least. :dunno:
> 
> Looking good! I hope that your back does not HURT too much.
> 
> ...


:angel:

Took a Soma/Vicodin cocktail last night and a valium this a.m. so I'm not sure if it hurts or not :yummy: :smokin: :amish:

I would say the pedal was a 7hp gain according to my butt dyno :bling:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :angel:
> 
> Took a Soma/Vicodin cocktail last night and a valium this a.m. so I'm not sure if it hurts or not :yummy: :smokin: :amish:


I wholeheartedly understand what you mean. :str8pimpi

And your BMW looks the business!

:thumbup:

-


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> And your BMW looks the business!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> -


:smokin:

Oops missed this one


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Sweet pics Phil


----------

